# First time handgun buyer woud like input.



## extreem team 1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Hey guys I have never owned a pistol, just this year I turned 21 and am now ready to start looking to buy. I am taking the chl class and need a solid gun that I can conceal. I have looked around saw what I like but now I would like to see what other people like and have. Thanks guys all help will be appreciated.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

just my preference....(but try Black Gold instead of Academy..lol)

http://www.academy.com/index.php?pa...enterfire&start=0&selectedSKU=0358-03425-3050


----------



## SV_DuckBuster (Sep 18, 2007)

I like a Glock 27 in a Crossbreed Supertuck holster. Wear it everyday.


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

Check your PM's


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

SV_DuckBuster said:


> I like a Glock 27 in a Crossbreed Supertuck holster. Wear it everyday.


X2 !!! Except I carry the Glock model 23 and then a S&W Airweight.Switch back and forth depending on what I'm wearing.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Texas T said:


> *Check your PM's*


Do as he says, Young feller.... This is the* GUN GURU* !!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## coogerpop (Sep 3, 2009)

If you are not familiar with handguns ,you should buy 2 of them...a Ruger or Browning 22 auto to shoot a bunch and get really used to it and then decide on a carry gun...the carry gun market has so many choices I would hate to recomend one..at various times I carry...a Star PD .45: A Taurus Mod 85 ultralite .38 spc ; a KelTec .380 ; a baretta mod 21 ,22LR.... and others...just depends on where I'm going and what I'm wearing...you've kinda gotta play with them to find the ONE that suits you best and then carry it....it won't do you any good at home in the safe when you are jogging the streets....or lounging around the pool...or just running down to the corner store...


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

buy a ruger auto 22 or browning buckmark and practice like heck, then shoot several other larger weapons before you buy. there is no real hurry............. you need to get some range time in first and be taught how to shoot correctly as well as handgun safety


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

Here is good site to go to, to learn alot of different views/advise and options on concealed carry. Be for warned...NO DISCUSSION WHATSOEVER about " mouse guns "...ie: 380's
www.concealedcarryforum.com


----------



## prarie dog (Feb 28, 2011)

That ccforum is an interesting site. I reccomend that you check out all the information and try a lot of different handguns in different calibers. A lot of Special Forces guys are moving from the 45 to the 40 S&W because shot to shot recovery is better.


----------



## extreem team 1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Thanks guys appreciate all the info


----------



## JayTray (Jan 8, 2011)

extreem team 1 said:


> Hey guys I have never owned a pistol, just this year I turned 21 and am now ready to start looking to buy. I am taking the chl class and need a solid gun that I can conceal. I have looked around saw what I like but now I would like to see what other people like and have. Thanks guys all help will be appreciated.


One thing to keep in mind, when taking your CHL class you should qualify with a semi auto not a revolver. If you do, you can carry either style. If you qualify with REVO then you are limited to revolver only.

My opinion is to shop around. Decide on what fits your hand and your budget. Springfield Armory, Glock, S&W, Kimber & Ruger are all quality manufacturers. Go to a gun show and pick em up and get a feel. You'll know when it feels right in your hand.

FWIW


----------



## extreem team 1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Just wanted to up date y'all on my new toys, I went ahead and bought 2 pistols. I got the kimber ultra carry ll, and I also got the Kimber Solo Carry. Very pleased with kimber!!


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

extreem team 1 said:


> Just wanted to up date y'all on my new toys, I went ahead and bought 2 pistols. I got the kimber ultra carry ll, and I also got the Kimber Solo Carry. Very pleased with kimber!!


Good deal ! Now order you some Crossbreed Supertucks for each of them and ENJOY


----------



## JayTray (Jan 8, 2011)

Cant go wrong there. Definately got your CARRY bases covered fo sho!
Plz get back with a range report on the SOLO. Kinda curious about that one.


----------

